# need some help



## darker@ (Jul 4, 2008)

hello!

i was just starting to do some proper b-w photography and i got Fixer Kodak T-Max 1l and Developer Kodak D-76 for 3,8l in pouder. i was wondering can i use this products for both developing the film (negative) and photo paper (pozitive)? Or do i have to have a specific one for either of this steps or all that matters is the different concentration? Also any advice is very welcome and respected .
have a nice day.


----------



## ann (Jul 4, 2008)

you can use the same type of fixer for both prints or film.

however developer is usually product specific; i.e. film developer for film ( which is what you have) and paper developers for papers.

several years ago there was a universal developer but i am not sure if it is still around.

you indicated Kodak fixer t-max

just to be sure, there is a film developer by kodak called t-max developer, and then there is kodak fixer. which do you have?

they are different products


----------



## darker@ (Jul 4, 2008)

i have a fixer named Kodak T- Max, the name of developer is Kodak D-76. so i guees i have to buy another developer for paper?


----------



## ann (Jul 4, 2008)

yes,a try dektol which is also a kodak product, or perhaps LPD with has a long tray life.

just pick one stick with the same chemistry until you have a better sense of what can be done with what you have


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 5, 2008)

Just what I was going to suggest, ann.


----------



## kaiy (Jul 6, 2008)

Developing times using Kodak Dektol for film can be found at the
Massive Dev Chart at digitaltruth.com

http://www.digitaltruth.com/devchart.html

Dektol has the same developing agents as D76, metol and hydroquinone, but it uses sodium carbonate as an accelerator instead of sodium sulfite. The sodium sulfite also acts as a solvent which softens the grain of the film. The net result is that film developed in Dektol will appear to be grainier.


----------



## darker@ (Jul 6, 2008)

what will happen if i also use developer d76 for developing paper? i was reading literature and realized that back then it was usual to use the same developer for both film and paper so what has changed now? also i read that fixer that i have, thats kodak tmax is only good to use with films? is that true? thank you for your help


----------



## ann (Jul 6, 2008)

since your just beginning i would not recommend using dektol which is a paper developer for film nor a film developer for the paper.

people have done so but because they are thinking outside the box, which imho , is not a good thing when one just starts out and knows nothing about what a print or negative should look like (no offense here).


----------



## Early (Jul 6, 2008)

darker@ said:


> what will happen if i also use developer d76 for developing paper? i was reading literature and realized that back then it was usual to use the same developer for both film and paper so what has changed now? also i read that fixer that i have, thats kodak tmax is only good to use with films? is that true? thank you for your help


Paper developer has a higher concentrate of carbonate and hydroquinone and may be too contrasty, or too active for film.  Visa versa using D76 for papers.  I imagine you can experiment diluting Dektol for film, but I don't see the point unless you want to bring it up in a conversation.


----------



## JC1220 (Jul 7, 2008)

kaiy said:


> Dektol has the same developing agents as D76, metol and hydroquinone, but it uses sodium carbonate as an accelerator instead of sodium sulfite. The sodium sulfite also acts as a solvent which softens the grain of the film. The net result is that film developed in Dektol will appear to be grainier.


 

The "actual" Kodak formula for D-76 contains no carbonate, but Kodak's balanced alkali - sodium metaborate, or borax as the accelerators. Soduim sulfite as you mention, can act as a mild accelerator and in high quantities a solvent in fine grain developers with no other alkali needed, but it is most commonly used as a preservative, as is its primary intention in D-76.

Dektol and D-76 may share the same developing agents, but the formulation is quite different, perhaps you are thinking of D-72.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 7, 2008)

A primary use for sodium sulfite is as a negative wash for some instant film positive/negative type films, ie. Polaroid P/N 55, to wash away the developing paste from the negative.


----------



## darker@ (Jul 7, 2008)

so give me an advice what cemical products (film developer, paper developer and fixer) are best to start with? we dont have so much choice where i live so maybe just focus on the kodak products, and thank you for your help i think i understand a bit more now


----------



## ann (Jul 8, 2008)

d76 film developer, kodak rapid fixer which can be  used for both film and paper, just a different ratio. 

paper developer, dektol, stop bath


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 8, 2008)

Go to my website and I have an in depth article about my chems and process.  On the links page is a link to the Massive Development Chart that compares hundreds of combinations of films and developers to mix and match almost anything you decide to go with.


----------

